# Phone not charging



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

First off, I'm sorry if this has been answered somewhere already, but has anybody experienced their Charge not charge using either, the dock, usb, or regular wall charger? I've had my Charter for over a year and now my wife uses it and it has been fine until about a week ago it stopped charging. Fortunately I have two batteries which I charge on the dock, but the actual phone won't charge.. Is it hardware, or software possibly? Running the latest version with the Ninja ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Try to see if you can get it recognized by a computer either by plugging it in or trying to boot into download mode with the volume button. If that doesn't work the usb port might be broekn.


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

I was having charging issues, I used 99% pure alcohol to clean the USB terminal pins... no issues since. Give it a try, with the power off and bat out of course!

sent from my Charged [email protected] 3.0b on TrICS5.0


----------

